# Beware of falling sharks



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

> Or they did on Monday (Oct. 22) afternoon, when a 2-foot-long, live leopard shark apparently plummeted from the sky and landed very close to the 12th tee



Shark falls from sky


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe the Mayans were right.  "Dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Maybe the Mayans were right. "Dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria."



You mean..... DA DA DAAAAAAA

This is only the beginning :anic: 









:uhyeah:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

This must be how it seems to THEM, when we jump off a boat and drop into their world...


----------



## oaktree (Oct 25, 2012)

So Greg Norman was on the golf course? Greg Norman is nicknamed "The Shark" and he is a professional golfer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

- or - 






You decide


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> - or -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one. Any time. I *love* diving with sharks. They are awe inspiring.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> This one. Any time. I love diving with sharks. They are awe inspiring.



I had a Taiji student many years ago who told me the same thing&#8230;. and I didn&#8217;t believe him either :uhyeah: and the were not falling from the sky 

He also told me about Barracuda..those he did not seem to be in so much awe of as fear of


----------



## crushing (Oct 25, 2012)

oaktree said:


> So Greg Norman was on the golf course? Greg Norman is nicknamed "The Shark" and he is a professional golfer.



I wish I had thought of that!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I had a Taiji student many years ago who told me the same thing&#8230;. and I didn&#8217;t believe him either :uhyeah: and the were not falling from the sky
> 
> He also told me about Barracuda..those he did not seem to be in so much awe of as fear of



Why would he be afraid of barracuda? They're not the least bit dangerous to humans (barring, as always, the human being terminally stupid).

When we dive off Cancun, it's not at all uncommon to have schools of 20-30 barracuda follow us along the reef. Why? Because they're looking for a free lunch. Sometimes divers will inadvertantly scare fish away from the reef, where they become easy prey. And, too, we shoot the damned invasive lionfish (which are not native to the carribean) and leave them for the predators. I've had sharks, barracuda, and grouper come up and grab lionfish off my spear.

As for being scared...

[YT]2BQw9eUWjfA[/YT]

Did either the shark or us seem scared there? :rofl:
One of my favorite dive memories, being kissed by a shark.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah sure... tell me how cool it was the next time you swim with a megalodon 

He had taken his 4 year old daughter skin diving and she was floating looking at the fish when he realized she had floated right over a large number of Barracuda, he got her out very calmly and easily but it scared him.

Cool video.... nope I'm still not swimming in the ocean.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah sure... tell me how cool it was the next time you swim with a megalodon



I'll have to invent a time machine first...



Xue Sheng said:


> He had taken his 4 year old daughter skin diving and she was floating looking at the fish when he realized she had floated right over a large number of Barracuda, he got her out very calmly and easily but it scared him.
> 
> Cool video.... nope I'm still not swimming in the ocean.



Still not sure why he'd be scared of them. They eat little fish. Even a 4 year old is WAY too big to be of interest to a barracuda.


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2012)

But...but...but....did they find a 6 foot shark in the woods during SHARK WEEK?  

http://hypervocal.com/news/2011/new-hampshire-town-ends-shark-week-by-dumping-one-into-the-woods/


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 25, 2012)

Carol said:


> But...but...but....did they find a 6 foot shark in the woods during SHARK WEEK?
> 
> http://hypervocal.com/news/2011/new-hampshire-town-ends-shark-week-by-dumping-one-into-the-woods/



Shark Week... BAH. What a piece of ignorant crap.

And thanks to crap like this, and finning, many sharks are becoming increasingly endangered. Sharks are the Lions of the ocean. They're amazing creatures.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'll have to invent a time machine first...



Whaddya mean...I got pictures..and there from the internet...and everything on the internet is real 























Dirty Dog said:


> Still not sure why he'd be scared of them. They eat little fish. Even a 4 year old is WAY too big to be of interest to a barracuda.




Well once you invent that time machine I'll be sure to go back and ask him


----------

